# Night tear



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The solitary tear before the lights are off
My bed beckons me slowly, it is time I was off
I've wasted all my day and the morn is near
But I have a little time left to shed a solitary tear.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oops, please move to "Poetry and Art".


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Oops, my ass

You knew where you were posting. 
We all know who are her Miss_Starling!

And we are aware of your talents.

Oops, give me a break!

Cam.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

You are being a bit presumptuous aren't you Cam.
How did you arrive at that conclusion?

3098


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Two words: Last edited!

Cam.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, I take it as a milestone in my development if people think I am worth attacking.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry Miss_Starling,

Its not you, crystal is right, you have just posted some things that have stirred me up lately.

Its not you.

Cam.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Cam, 
If Crystal is right then we have a lot in common. And it's really funny because I was most traumatism about the same age (4 or 5). My heart was broken into a thousand unmendable pieces and it was only yesterday that I was able to actually feel my vulnerability agin. That is why I wrote the Night Tear, because I when I was a kid I used to cry alone in my bed every night, wishing that someone would comfort me.

The poem is dedicated to you, I hope you can discover your vulnerabilities too and other peoples'.
R


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Miss_Starling,

The way you write, its like, I can feel it, I'm back there, does that make sense.

Cam.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Chameleon said:


> Thank you Miss_Starling,
> 
> The way you write, its like, I can feel it, I'm back there, does that make sense.
> 
> Cam.


Well, that's amazing, I'm glad it has that effect, though I'm sorry if it upsets you.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Has any of your work been published, its very powerful.
Like I said you are very talented.

Cam.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I like it when a plan comes together. Moving to the Art and Poetry thread, if you please.

(Ps - very good stuff, BTW)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh no, I've been writing three months and the only thing I think about when I write is my inspiration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you mean by that Miss_Starling, what did I miss, this thread makes no sense.

G


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

A bottle of emotions which never got time to be eased, The bottle?s next move only to crack ? Only R knows what happened next.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If only I did. The only thing that springs to mind is that someone once said they had a "bottle of champagne" that needed opening...and I said I didn't want to be a bottle-opener.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

The delight within the bottle of ?champagne? one would assume pleasure to be received? one would be surprised


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It depends whether love comes out of it, or a load of reproductive secretions that aren't going to give you child.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Then depends whether you open the bottle while it?s shuck up or not, ease the fizz and you have your love.


----------

